# finishing mdf speaker cabinets



## gnojham (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, so im just about finished constructing a couple speaker cabinets. i want to finish them, and I want the end result to be a nice satin black finish.
I made the cabinets out of MDF.

I have no idea how to get from bare MDF to the satin black finished product.
Well, I know how to do it wrong – put on a couple coats of satin black latex paint (if there is such an animal)
I assume the proper finish would require some sealer and or primer, sanding, maybe more sealer, more sanding, paint, sanding, etc.

Im hoping some of you here can give me some (plenty!) help, and will be willing to answer my (probably many) questions. By nature I ask many questions about things im trying to learn, so forgive me.

So im staring at my bare MDF cabinets. assume I have sanded where necessary with 80 and then 120 grit. whats the first thing I need to do? Sealer? Primer? what type of sealer (or primer)? Or is 120 grit not the final grit and I need more sanding?

Thanks for any info

(I searched this forum for "mdf" and came up empty btw, so maybe this thread will help others as well in the future)


----------



## gnojham (Apr 7, 2011)

i just realized that my other thread in this forum has MDF right in the title, but didnt show up during a search. i hope this thread isnt redundant.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Most of my speakers were cloth and hardwood, but I did build a pair from MDF and had them painted with a combination of a hand applied technique for the outer panels, and black automotive finish lacquer. He sanded, primed, sanded and sprayed the black lacquer much like he would a car, and it turned out really nice (IMHO).


----------



## gnojham (Apr 7, 2011)

looks sweet. can you get the guy to come on here and explain how he did it?


----------



## gnojham (Apr 7, 2011)

nobody?


----------

